# Showjumping Critique



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

so i was jumping today and i would like to know how i can improve my positon however i do know that my legs are a bit far back and i could look up and dip my back a bit more ( vests make it hard!!) anyway tell me what you think


----------



## Dayane (Apr 10, 2011)

Hm, maybe you have to lock your legs at the strap, and keep your back straight. To have a good position, maybe you can start with little fences, and try to work without stirrup. It's a very good way to have a good position


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Also the fact that it is dressage saddle wouldn't help lol.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

dayne: he is a huge jumper and i have only started jumping so stirupless would scae me lol i am not a brave jumper! Thanks for your Critique 

Pinto tess: yes i agree but i havent been riding in my ap so i felt more comfy in my dressage


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry to come off harsh. But you really need a solid lower leg!! Your lower leg/heel is your seat belt. If you don't have that, your gone! I'd suggest that you lower the fences a bit, to stop the potential risk of you getting hurt!

On a good note, thats a very solid release you have! That's great that your not catching your horse in the mouth.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks i know my legs were a bit far back but it wasnt a big jump at all. he overjumps heaps so it makes it look like its huge but its not. only pc high e


----------



## Dayane (Apr 10, 2011)

Can He Star said:


> dayne: he is a huge jumper and i have only started jumping so stirupless would scae me lol i am not a brave jumper! Thanks for your Critique


XD, maybe if you start stirupless without jumping, it can be a help for you, and gradually, you start to jump little fences.
I had the same problem, and today I'm working hard to won't have it anymore :mrgreen:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoah, your legs are WAY far back!

I would work on jumping smaller fences with no stirrups! In fact, a lot of no stirrup work in general! 

Your face looks too close to your horses head. Slide your butt back and practice two point while walking. Push those heels DOWN!

The way you have your hands and the way you're sitting, it looks almost like you're holding your horse's head in an awkward position. If you slide your butt back, get a proper leg position, etc, etc, you will find it's much easier to release and all that good stuff.

I hope that helped!


----------



## Dayane (Apr 10, 2011)

Cinder, do you want to work without stirrup?  If you want, I can give you some exercises, I have many of them!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

No thanks my instructor already tortures me enough with it! :lol:


----------



## Dayane (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL, I see what you mean, I'm in the same situation. I had worked in dressage yesterday, and today I have a lot of aches. I'm suffering... XD


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Try crossrail in and outs and just think about using your lower legs before every jump, your practically laying on him.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

As already mentioned, your lower leg is your complete support system, and without it, you're whole position will fall apart. Practice 2-point on the flat at a walk and trot, and then move to some groundpolls. Good luck, you have a great release there!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

thankyou for the great relpys. i have a bit to work on. not the best photo cause it was the straight jump but there were crossrails and my position over that one wasnt the best. last time i jumped that sort of jump i was left behind( 5 months ago) so anyways .... thanks for your help!!!!!!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Take your stirrups off your saddle NOW. Get a new saddle NOW. 

Do a lot of work without stirrups, and work your way up to being able to jump without stirrups. Sorry, but you look like you are literally laying on the horses neck and are about to fly off. A lot of work on your leg will help fix everything


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

that jump wasnt the best i found another one... and yes my hells are not







down i no


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

the second picture is a lot less scary than the first. the first thing you need to do is start riding on the flat in your ap saddle to get more comfy in it. you cannot jump in a dressage saddle ! 

the reason why your leg is so far back is that you are jumping ahead a lot and your weight is not in your heel and down your leg. i would not advise jumping with out stirrups, it would not go well for you at this point. you can certainly flat with out stirrups and practice a lot of two point on the flat and over poles until you can hold your body in the correct position.


----------



## kabobizaboo (Apr 11, 2011)

What an honest horse with tons of heart!
If you think of turning your toes out, and locking your heels down, everything else will get better. Let your knees come off the saddle (difficult in a saddle not meant for the sport, I know!) so your lower leg can "wrap around" your horse's barrel. A solid leg will build a solid body!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Just as a question Star....what did you mean by "dipping my back more"?_


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody needs to go back to basics! 

I honestly would not be letting you jump until you have solidified you leg and heel. Even though the jumps are not too big, I can see so many things go wrong here. Practice, practice, practice lots of two point position and riding with no stirrups. Also, switch your dressage saddle for a jumping saddle. When you are two pointing, concentrate on that position and relaxing and allowing your weight to flow through your legs and down into your heels. You need to get that heel down for safety reasons.

With jumps this size, wait for your horse to jump and follow him. Fold at your hips. Think of an ironing board and how it opens and closes. 

I really like your hand position and release. You're doing a good job of keeping your fingers closed and keeping slight contact on the bit.


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Try and push your butt out and fold, thankts how I do it and my legs stay in the one spot nearly always!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Also guys, I helped her with her jumping the other day and she now has a more stable jumping position and moves with her horse. Eddie is an honest horse and will do ANYTHING for her  Well done Maddie!!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks tessy


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, I will try not to be harsh here!

Your leag has slipped WAY back here. It should be a bit behind the girth.

You look almost like you are trying to jump the fence for the horse! Just sit up so your hands are only a few inches up his/her neck for a jump of this size.

Look UP!!

I would go to smaller X-rails for a while until your position gets a bit more stable.
I really like your horse! S/He is realllly cute!

VB


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> Ok, I will try not to be harsh here!
> 
> Your leag has slipped WAY back here. It should be a bit behind the girth.
> 
> ...


thanks ill work on it... i have more pics in a updated thread of mine..
lol i adore him too


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I will refer you to my post (the long one) in your other thread. I really think that you should focus on flatwork for a couple of months before you jump again. 
Been there, done that, got the T-shirt.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> I will refer you to my post (the long one) in your other thread. I really think that you should focus on flatwork for a couple of months before you jump again.
> Been there, done that, got the T-shirt.


thanks JDI..
i am actually doing alot of flatwork however i am jumping a little bit to break it up.... 

when you say been there done that got the t-shirt what do you mean??

thanks CHS


----------

